
Think Complexity - free book on complexity science, data structures & algorithms - jonbaer
http://www.greenteapress.com/compmod/
======
a_bonobo
Here's a version optimized for 6" e-readers:

[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23436680/Think%20Complex...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23436680/Think%20Complexity%20-%20Allen%20B.%20Downey.pdf)

(from this Reddit thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/comments/18hdv6/ereader_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/learnpython/comments/18hdv6/ereader_optimized_versions_of_think_python_and/)
)

------
cunninghamd
Looks a little more digestible than CLRS [http://www.amazon.ca/Introduction-
Algorithms-Thomas-H-Cormen...](http://www.amazon.ca/Introduction-Algorithms-
Thomas-H-Cormen/dp/0262033844). :)

